# Truck Driver Husband Cheats with Randoms on the Road



## LKT1988 (4 mo ago)

I found videos of two separate occasions and women of him and them having sex on his tablet. One in March and then one the Monday after he came home for our two year old daughters birthday party, which was just a few weeks ago. I knew something was up by the way he was starting to ask me a lot of questions about what I'm doing and who with, plus getting possessive over his phone. Then I found texts that were not appropriate of him talking to a few girls that were supposed to be just friends. He tells me that it's his way of relieving stress...better than him losing his temper. So he doesn't deny it and says he knows it's not ok. And kept repeating "But I do love you." How can you betray someone like that? He says he doesn't actually know the women he slept with but they were not prostitutes. That doesn't make it better... I feel like I can't leave because after being together for seven years, we have built a business together and such a life and I have a huge connection with my step kids. He says he won't do it again and all I can think is he just won't get caught again... I don't know what to do.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

Live with it....or get rid of it...

Personally, I wouldn't put up with it and would be gone tommorow. It WILL happen again.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

I am so surprised that he video it and didn't delete the texts 
It is like he just does not care how you feel , or he wants you to except his cheating or push you into some type of open relationship , 

the business you have together can it run if you split , how important is the business to him 
or is he using the video and texts to push you out of the business now that it is built up ,

for me this is only the tip of the ice ,unless he is very stupid , there are sites that people use to hide their cheating why keep record of it , and has he ever filmed sex with you , it is even strange that the woman let him film it


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

frenchpaddy said:


> I am so surprised that he video it and didn't delete the texts


Yeah, really, can you believe that? What an arrogant prick! Not only does he do the misdeeds, but he freakin' RECORDS it?

OP, I recommend you kick this narcissist to the curb.


----------



## Mystic Moon (6 mo ago)

Lot lizards, and sleeper creepers... you should get tested for STIs, and either make him always wear a condom, or divorce him.

Nothing against working girls, but Lot Lizards are a special breed. I worked at a truck stop as a cashier, and watched them go from one truck to the next. They get out of a truck, gargle water, spit, and knock on the next truck. Rinse, and repeat. Occasionally they'd pour water in their hands for a downstairs rinse, and dry off with paper towels. or whatever they grabbed from their bag. It was nasty!!! 

We usually called law enforcement to run them off, but they were back within an hour. All night long. Once in a blue moon a trucker would pay for a shower for them, but that was a rare occasion. They rarely came inside the store.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

LKT1988 said:


> ....He tells me that it's *his way of relieving stress...better than him losing his temper*. So he doesn't deny it and says he knows it's not ok. And kept repeating "But I do love you." How can you betray someone like that? *He says he doesn't actually know the women he slept with but they were not prostitutes.* That doesn't make it better... I feel like I can't leave because after being together for seven years, we have built a business together and such a life and I have a huge connection with my step kids. *He says he won't do it again and all I can think is he just won't get caught again.*.. *I don't know what to do.*


Actually, I think you do know what you should do. You just don't want to do what you know you should do.

At a minimum you need to set him down and establish some hard boundaries. For example, tell him that if he ever cheats with someone else it will mean you will file for divorce and there will be no change for attempts at reconciliation. Another good boundary, would for the two of you to do say 10 to 20 joint marriage counseling sessions, just so you can get some of the things he has done worked through as opposed to gas light.

Good luck.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Young at Heart said:


> Actually, I think you do know what you should do. You just don't want to do what you know you should do.
> 
> At a minimum you need to set him down and establish some hard boundaries. For example, tell him that if he ever cheats with someone else it will mean you will file for divorce and there will be no change for attempts at reconciliation. Another good boundary, would for the two of you to do say 10 to 20 joint marriage counseling sessions, just so you can get some of the things he has done worked through as opposed to gas light.
> 
> Good luck.


the only way she could trust him is when she is sending him on a road trip to put him in a MALE CHASTITY DEVICE lock him up and tell him It only comes off when he gets back , 

A man like this can not be trusted , 


now if she was little my sister I would be saying to put him out of her life , 
but if she is wanting to stay with him and he is driving of a living there is too many temptations and he can't be trusted so lock it up , like they used to do back in the 17 or 1800s 

all that is going to change is he will become more careful , 

as far as I know lot lizards are whores and the cheapest type so they have to have many fools to make their money ,
WE have a friend driver he does not stop in the truck stops because there is to much risk of some guy pumping his fuel one driver when asleep had the light bar stolen off his truck ,most take the tractor off and park it against the back to keep guys from stealing what is in the trailer , 

So the big question is if she was not a loot lizard was she another driver or is he chatting up girls on the net and then drawing them to him 
we had a driver that told us about a guy he met once a wine guy that was making the trip to Paris show with his wine and the driver told him he went 2.5h out of his way to visit a woman some will do any thing to meet a skirt


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

frenchpaddy said:


> the only way she could trust him is when she is sending him on a road trip to put him in a MALE CHASTITY DEVICE lock him up and tell him It only comes off when he gets back ,
> 
> A man like this can not be trusted ,
> 
> ...


Now don't hold back. 

Her comments indicate she doesn't trust him to have changed his ways. However, for reasons she stated, she wants to stay with him. My suggestion is that if that is her decision, she needs to set absolute boundaries in no uncertain terms with him. I agree with you and the OP that he will just be more careful to not be caught. However, I doubt he will be that careful, as it is not in his nature.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

LKT1988 said:


> _*I found videos of two separate occasions and women of him and them having sex on his tablet. One in March and then one the Monday after he came home for our two year old daughters birthday party, which was just a few weeks ago. I knew something was up by the way he was starting to ask me a lot of questions about what I'm doing and who with, plus getting possessive over his phone. Then I found texts that were not appropriate of him talking to a few girls that were supposed to be just friends. He tells me that it's his way of relieving stress...better than him losing his temper. So he doesn't deny it and says he knows it's not ok. And kept repeating "But I do love you." How can you betray someone like that? He says he doesn't actually know the women he slept with but they were not prostitutes. That doesn't make it better... I feel like I can't leave because after being together for seven years, we have built a business together and such a life and I have a huge connection with my step kids. He says he won't do it again and all I can think is he just won't get caught again... I don't know what to do.*_


Stop using your step kids and a co-owned business as an excuse to stay with a cheater.

It looks like you did a fine job of deluding yourself into staying with him back in March when you had undeniable proof of this pig and his cheating. You chose to stay and continue being disrespected by him. You've now got MORE proof that this likely goes on every time Mr. Wonderful takes his truck on the road, and here you are AGAIN, trying to delude yourself into believing that staying is better than leaving.

I'm not sure exactly what type of advice you're looking for. 

*



At a minimum you need to set him down and establish some hard boundaries. For example, tell him that if he ever cheats with someone else it will mean you will file for divorce and there will be no change for attempts at reconciliation. Another good boundary, would for the two of you to do say 10 to 20 joint marriage counseling sessions, just so you can get some of the things he has done worked through as opposed to gas light.

Click to expand...

*This is just a whole lot of "hopium." That's when you manage to completely delude yourself into thinking you can CURE a serial cheater by dragging him to some therapist and exacting a promise from him that he'll "never do it again." It's like being so high on hope that you don't have the sense to see the writing on the wall - thus the term, "hopium."

You have a better chance of shaking hands with Jesus than you do of turning this guy into a choir boy.

Go read the ChumpLady. Seriously. Stop smoking the hopium and start doing what needs to be done.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> That's when you manage to completely delude yourself into thinking you can CURE a serial cheater by dragging him to some therapist and exacting a promise from him that he'll "never do it again."


I agree. This is not one I'd want to take on.


----------



## Teacherwifemom (5 mo ago)

Good grief. This must be terrible for you yet it doesn’t sound as if you’re actually totally devastated or super surprised. So you’re home taking care of HIS kids while he’s on the road screwing random women (think of what kind of skanks are screwing random truck drivers) with who knows what kind of sexual diseases, and potentially bringing them home to you? Please, have some self respect. This is not a one off. And just because you found 2 doesn’t mean there’s only 2. I guarantee it. You are not so crazy wealthy that a divorce would entail Bezos level legalities. Your husband has zero respect for you, and if you tolerate this, you have no respect for yourself and that is so sad. Geez, it doesn’t even sound like he’s remorseful; it sounds more like he’s a teenager who got busted and just says, “Sorry.”


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Having an affair is the ultimate betrayal and something I didn't tolerate with my first wife. That's the red line you do not cross in a marriage. And your husband is having sex with multiple women (most like prostitutes), which is 1000x worse in my opinion becuase of the risk of STD's.

Biblically...which is the way I look at marriage...you have grounds for divorce. And should do exactly that.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

So what is your plan moving forward?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

LKT1988 said:


> I found videos of two separate occasions and women of him and them having sex on his tablet. One in March and then one the Monday after he came home for our two year old daughters birthday party, which was just a few weeks ago. I knew something was up by the way he was starting to ask me a lot of questions about what I'm doing and who with, plus getting possessive over his phone. Then I found texts that were not appropriate of him talking to a few girls that were supposed to be just friends. He tells me that it's his way of relieving stress...better than him losing his temper. So he doesn't deny it and says he knows it's not ok. And kept repeating "But I do love you." How can you betray someone like that? He says he doesn't actually know the women he slept with but they were not prostitutes. That doesn't make it better... I feel like I can't leave because after being together for seven years, we have built a business together and such a life and I have a huge connection with my step kids. He says he won't do it again and all I can think is he just won't get caught again... I don't know what to do.


There are prostitutes at every truck stop. He's cheating on you and doesn't even feel bad about it and exposing you to God knows what STDs. Only you know what you can or will do about it, but whatever you do, keep in mind the role modeling for your kids. Nothing wrong with showing them you don't put up with this betrayal and showing them there's consequences for it. Better than them being in a broken household.


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (10 mo ago)

Please get checked for STD's ASAP. If you can figure out how to forgive him, and make it work with him - you are more of a woman than i could ever be. If he needs to relieve stress, he can buy a stress ball. Or listen to metal.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Different situation but I stayed with a serial cheater for a very long time. Because you can always find “reasons” (i.e. excuses) to stay. Because you keep hoping he’ll change. Because, because, because. Serial cheaters rarely change. You can either waste decades as I did or you can move on and create a new life without someone putting your life at risk with the trash he has sex with.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Mystic Moon said:


> I worked at a truck stop as a cashier, and watched them go from one truck to the next. They get out of a truck, gargle water, spit, and knock on the next truck. Rinse, and repeat. Occasionally they'd pour water in their hands for a downstairs rinse, and dry off with paper towels. or whatever they grabbed from their bag. It was nasty!!!


That’s really gross.

Also information that would’ve been useful before that road trip last spring…


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

I can’t believe you’d stay! I divorced after 27 years. Life goes on and gets better when someone isn’t stealing YOUR peace of mind!

get tested - he puts your health at risk.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

You have 2 choices. Stay with a serial cheat and probably catch horrible STDs or end the marriage. I would be gone becayse he can't be trusted.


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

You've found the tip of the iceberg, and he's admitted to the tip of the iceberg only.

Your marriage is over. Do not let fear guide your decisions.

You deserve better than this.

Start taking steps to end it.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

His comment about screwing nasty road Ho’s being better than losing his temper? That’s a threat. Either he gets to do what he wants or you get to suffer the consequences. 

Your husband recorded two of them for his viewing pleasure. His personal porn collection… how can you have seen those videos and have any confusion about what to do at this point? That’s beyond gross. Think about this, those are only the ones he got on video… there is probably hundreds he didn’t.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

By treating you in this manner he is abusing you. He does not care about you. He is a scummy POS who deserves to be kicked to the curb. I can't imagine for the life of me why you would want to be involved with someone who treats you this way, don't you want better?


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Benbutton said:


> By treating you in this manner he is abusing you. He does not care about you. He is a scummy POS who deserves to be kicked to the curb. I can't imagine for the life of me why you would want to be involved with someone who treats you this way, don't you want better?


OP seems to think that the two times he got women to be filmed with him that these are the only times he has cheated , 
I think he is gone so used to cheating that he could be easy cheating every time he is away at it does not even have to be night time pull in stops


----------



## LKT1988 (4 mo ago)

We had another huge blow out a week ago where he finally apologized and said that he would never do it again and reminds me that he always keeps his words with his kids and he will keep it with me too but I think I caught him in a lie again tonight... He was hanging out at a bar/casino and said he was getting into his truck and going to bed. (We have Life360) I called him out on it and I literally was able to watch him make a bee line for the parking lot as I was calling him to check to see if I could hear any background noise and ask for a picture of him in his truck as proof.... The place he is loading at is right next to the casino... Can Life360 do weird stuff like that or is he lying out of his ass???


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

LKT1988 said:


> We had another huge blow out a week ago where he finally apologized and said that he would never do it again and reminds me that he always keeps his words with his kids and he will keep it with me too but I think I caught him in a lie again tonight... He was hanging out at a bar/casino and said he was getting into his truck and going to bed. (We have Life360) I called him out on it and I literally was able to watch him make a bee line for the parking lot as I was calling him to check to see if I could hear any background noise and ask for a picture of him in his truck as proof.... The place he is loading at is right next to the casino... Can Life360 do weird stuff like that or is he lying out of his ass???


Come on lady …. Don’t be a fool 

oh wait …… too late


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I’m more of a bomb dropping type.
I would email the videos to my entire contact list and then make a Facebook post to a link where everyone could check it out. The following sentence would read “Does anyone know a good lawyer.

But anyways… we’ll see you in 6 months when you are back complaining about the same thing …. And then another 6 months after that.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Focus on his actions and not on his words.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

If you started doing this to him, hooking up with random people, telling insultingly transparent lies, do you think he would forgive and forget? Do you think he would stick around and tolerate that from you?


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

See a good attorney and dump his ass now. You can’t fix this or him.
He’s a serial cheater. google it
They never stop cheating. Get tested for STD’s. This is where he’s put you.
No Need to confront. You’ll just waste your time.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

LKT1988 said:


> We had another huge blow out a week ago where he finally apologized and said that he would never do it again and reminds me that he always keeps his words with his kids and he will keep it with me too but I think I caught him in a lie again tonight... He was hanging out at a bar/casino and said he was getting into his truck and going to bed. (We have Life360) I called him out on it and I literally was able to watch him make a bee line for the parking lot as I was calling him to check to see if I could hear any background noise and ask for a picture of him in his truck as proof.... The place he is loading at is right next to the casino... Can Life360 do weird stuff like that or is he lying out of his ass???


He’s a liar and just sorry he got caught. Wake up!!!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

LKT1988 said:


> I found videos of two separate occasions and women of him and them having sex on his tablet. One in March and then one the Monday after he came home for our two year old daughters birthday party, which was just a few weeks ago. I knew something was up by the way he was starting to ask me a lot of questions about what I'm doing and who with, plus getting possessive over his phone. Then I found texts that were not appropriate of him talking to a few girls that were supposed to be just friends. He tells me that it's his way of relieving stress...better than him losing his temper. So he doesn't deny it and says he knows it's not ok. And kept repeating "But I do love you." How can you betray someone like that? He says he doesn't actually know the women he slept with but they were not prostitutes. That doesn't make it better... I feel like I can't leave because after being together for seven years, we have built a business together and such a life and I have a huge connection with my step kids. He says he won't do it again and all I can think is he just won't get caught again... I don't know what to do.


There are prostitutes working just about every truck stop so it's very accessible for truckers.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

LKT1988 said:


> I found videos of two separate occasions and women of him and them having sex on his tablet. One in March and then one the Monday after he came home for our two year old daughters birthday party, which was just a few weeks ago. I knew something was up by the way he was starting to ask me a lot of questions about what I'm doing and who with, plus getting possessive over his phone. Then I found texts that were not appropriate of him talking to a few girls that were supposed to be just friends. He tells me that it's his way of relieving stress...better than him losing his temper. So he doesn't deny it and says he knows it's not ok. And kept repeating "But I do love you." How can you betray someone like that? He says he doesn't actually know the women he slept with but they were not prostitutes. That doesn't make it better... I feel like I can't leave because after being together for seven years, we have built a business together and such a life and I have a huge connection with my step kids. He says he won't do it again and all I can think is he just won't get caught again... I don't know what to do.


If I knew my wife was sleeping around, whether be in a truck, the back of a car or anywhere, I`d throw her out onto the streets where she belongs, as does your husband.
People get treated how they allow themselves to be treated.
Up to you and I`ve already explained what I would do.
Think about it.


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

What do you mean he acts possessive and asks your whereabouts?


----------



## brownginger61 (1 mo ago)

Mystic Moon said:


> Lot lizards, and sleeper creepers... you should get tested for STIs, and either make him always wear a condom, or divorce him. Nothing against working girls, but Lot Lizards are a special breed. I worked at a truck stop as a cashier, and watched them go from one truck to the next. They get out of a truck, gargle water, spit, and knock on the next truck. Rinse, and repeat. Occasionally they'd pour water in their hands for a downstairs rinse, and dry off with paper towels. or whatever they grabbed from their bag. It was nasty!!! We usually called law enforcement to run them off, but they were back within an hour. All night long. Once in a blue moon a trucker would pay for a shower for them, but that was a rare occasion. They rarely came inside the store.


 I wish there was a website that you truckstop and port girls could upload pictures and videos of our husbands and boyfriends acting out. you guys would be our angel eyes. you guys could record them at the gate and registers and servers who take there order you guys could get video from your phone or job and upload it and you can take video of them lot girls getting in our husbands trucks with there truck number or plate number. and all of us wifes have a place to go to see if our husbands are on there. someone come up with a app or website for it. **** they have youtube why not a app for people to post proof of someone cheating.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

LKT1988 said:


> I found videos of two separate occasions and women of him and them having sex on his tablet. One in March and then one the Monday after he came home for our two year old daughters birthday party, which was just a few weeks ago. I knew something was up by the way he was starting to ask me a lot of questions about what I'm doing and who with, plus getting possessive over his phone. Then I found texts that were not appropriate of him talking to a few girls that were supposed to be just friends. He tells me that it's his way of relieving stress...better than him losing his temper. So he doesn't deny it and says he knows it's not ok. And kept repeating "But I do love you." How can you betray someone like that? He says he doesn't actually know the women he slept with but they were not prostitutes. That doesn't make it better... I feel like I can't leave because after being together for seven years, we have built a business together and such a life and I have a huge connection with my step kids. He says he won't do it again and all I can think is he just won't get caught again... I don't know what to do.


Some men think they're sexual need entitles them to reach all kinds of ethics. There are awful lot of nice truckers on the road but they are kind of famous for both doing speed and prostitutes, you are available and almost every truck stop.


----------



## brownginger61 (1 mo ago)

I wish there was an app or website that you girls who deal with our husbands could record or take pictures of our husbands in the act. Just get there truck # or plate# in the recording or picture that way they cant sing the it wasnt me song. You girls would be our Angel Eyes that way we could have somewhere to go to see if they are cheating and have the proof. SOMEONE PLEASE MAKE A WEBSITE OR APP TO DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We need to have something to go to so these men won't cheat and bring us home an std. **** I wish i could find someone to catfish my husband so I can catch him in the act. He is always one step ahead of me it seems like everything I find he has a answer for or its I dont know and I'm making conspiracy theories against him. Someone help


----------



## Mystic Moon (6 mo ago)

brownginger61 said:


> I wish there was a website that you truckstop and port girls could upload pictures and videos of our husbands and boyfriends acting out. you guys would be our angel eyes. you guys could record them at the gate and registers and servers who take there order you guys could get video from your phone or job and upload it and you can take video of them lot girls getting in our husbands trucks with there truck number or plate number. and all of us wifes have a place to go to see if our husbands are on there. someone come up with a app or website for it. **** they have youtube why not a app for people to post proof of someone cheating.


I don't drive tricks, my brother. and good friend did. I briefly cashiered at a truck stop. This was long before smartphones, so no video, or places to upload them. So. I couldn't be of any help to the women at home waiting for their truck driving men.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

You have video evidence of him having a physical affair. Think about what that means. I mean most truckers don't just pull tons of ladies. So, he likely paid for them. We are talking STD's, was the sex with or without a condom? Plus it is multiple women. There are lots of women addicts that trade sex for free rides places. Just sooooo many things that you should not want in your life. I am all for reconciliation but I just don't see how with him being a trucker you are going to be able to really reconcile knowing he could pickup any random druggie looking for a ride to another town for the next 30 years of your life. Take the video's to a divorce attorney and I am willing to be you can trade and easy and uncontested divorce for not sending those video's to his family and friends. Then you can find someone else that is not going to do this.


----------

